# Pleasure And Pain



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

It gives me great pleasure to say "CONGRATS" to Todd and Lynn Coleman. The new owners of "Chateau Zoom". They hail from the great town of Ellijay. GA. Great folks with a daughter. They took delivery this morning.

Now for the pain.....This kinda happened backwards for us. We were hoping to sell the Mighty Titan first then the camper, so now we are camper less









OMG - for those of you who haven't done the big purge cleaning out of the outback in a while........holy crap.....we could easily eliminate at least a third of what we pulled out of it.

Congrats again to Todd and Lynn......I have no doubt they they will get many, many years of enjoyment out of the 31RQS (they are moving up from a 28 footer).

I'm sure they will check in soon.....I told them all about the forum and the Rally's


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrats to Todd and Lynn Coleman and congrats to you Gordon. Have you got your 5'er picked out yet? Don't worry about your Titan, you can always trade it in on a D'Max.







You will have the new trailer by Moonshine time right?

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Congrats to Todd and Lynn Coleman and congrats to you Gordon. Have you got your 5'er picked out yet? Don't worry about your Titan, you can always trade it in on a D'Max.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate dealing with auto stealerships.....we will continue to sell outright.

I am arranging a cabin there as we speak. So whoever is first on the backup list should be very happy.....


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Zoom,

Congrats on the sale. Which 5er are you getting and have you decided on the truck?


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Jon,

Looking at a 450...never wanna buy another truck.......prefer the bunkhouse fiver but are looking around till the truck sells.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Camper-less! Oh my - that's almost unimaginable.

We can understand about cleaning out stuff since we recently just switched. And, our storage was a lot less than yours. But it seemed like never-ending stuff and a lot of "Oh I've been looking for that".

Congrats! C u soon.

Carmen


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

The horrible part is where do you put all that crap until you are able to get your new one. I was amazed at how much we had in ours when we sold and that was AFTER I had already cleaned out all the unnecessary stuff before the sale. I am hoping that once we have the 5th wheel that we will not be selling for a LONG time. With all the stuff I have in that thing, I would have to rent a POD. It is equipped even more like a real house than the OB was!









If you want a quick sale on the Nissan, I suggest you make sure that you have it priced realistically. Unfortunately if you are trying to sell for a price that would make it not to someone's advantage to buy used. If you can't price it low enough to make it attractive to a new owner, you might have to trade it. I hate doing that myself because I don't like giving away my money either. I am just saying evaluate everything realistically and then make your decision. Remember as well if you are going to something like a 350 or 450 diesel that you will have a vehicle that is going to last 2 to 3 times longer than a gasser would and the hit you might have to make financially can make up for itself in the long run.

Good luck with the sale and remember the pain will fade the first time you pull out with that 5er behind you.

Darlene


----------

